

Loading pics from the middle - metaprinter

The DOM is great and all but I'm increasingly frustrated by slow loading of images on mobile devices. Can some smart person figure out how to load images starting from their center?
======
sp332
You could use "interlaced" or progressive images. (I don't mean scanlines like
old TV signals.) GIF, PNG, and JPG use the same idea: it sends stores the
pixels out of order, and progressively fills in the image all over instead of
from the top down.

Interlaced GIFs use a three-pass system. Interlaced PNGs use a 7-pass
algorithm. Progressive JPGs actually decompose the frequencies and send the
"most important" ones first.
[http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/book/chapter08.html#png.ch08.d...](http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/book/chapter08.html#png.ch08.div.6)

